# what types did your parents produce



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

ENTJ = father
ESTP = mother
ENTJ = sister
ESTP = brother
ESFP = sister
ESFP = sister
And one ENTP

And incidentally i know entps like to think of themselves as the master of manipulation but my estp mother is the most overtly covert master of manipulation iv ever encounterd my father is insufferable entj and my mom just bends him like rubber, i have never witnessed this level of manipulative ability anywhere before, like she literally hypnotised who ever she wanted to, if i had her skill the world would not be a safe place lol.
I spent most my time with my estp serpents as i enjoyed thier company alot, still do both mine are so charismatic it verges on sleaze lol, people just love them and them and they dont even have to try lol,
My esfps where always a difficult duo to deal with tho, just always on the go it exhausted me to try keep up with them, but going out partying they were my girls lol, estp would end up with a crowd of people around them swaying side to side under the serpents magic tho,


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mother: ISFJ
Father: INFJ

Brother: INF-
Me: INTP wondering if he is adopted :laughing:


----------



## Icaro10100 (May 17, 2015)

ESFJ = mother
ISTJ = father


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Father IntP
Mother iNFj

Me eNtP

Inb4 the astronomic amount of self-typed Ns with S parents.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Father - INTJ (maybe INTP, I'm not sure)
Mother - ESFJ
Sister - ExFP
Me - Either INTP or INFP


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

mother: ENFJ
father: ISTJ
me: Ne-dominant ambiverted NTP
sibling: INTJ
sister: ESFP


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

ISTJ father
ISFP mother
ENTP me
ESFJ sister
ESTP brother


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm curious how everyone knows other's personality types.... How do you know? Do you study them? Or have them take a test themselves or something?


----------



## Orelli (Nov 29, 2014)

Dad ISTJ
Mom ISFJ
Brother INTP
Sister INTJ
Me ISTJ


----------



## Orelli (Nov 29, 2014)

@Xyte 
My brother tested INTP however, based on observations of family members I guessed


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Father: ENTP
Mother: INFJ
Me (Son): INFP
Younger Sister: ENFP


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Orelli said:


> @Xyte
> My brother tested INTP however, based on observations of family members I guessed


Oh, okay.. makes sense. 



I've a lot of family members.. but I'll just go with the one's I'm sure of.

My mother's E.x.x.x. (judger and thinker somewhere in there)

My dad's I.S.T.J. 

Me I.N.F.P

Sis E.S.T.J

Others (unknown).


----------



## sugar_hiccup (Jul 14, 2015)

Father: ISTJ
Mother: ISFJ
Me: ENFP

No siblings


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Father: ESTJ
Mother: ESFJ
Sister: ESFP
Brother: ENFP
Me: INTJ


----------



## MCK (Jun 19, 2015)

Father: ENFP
Mother: ISTP
Sister: INFJ
Me: ENTP


----------



## Translucent (Apr 8, 2014)

Dad: ISFX 6w7 
Mom: ISFJ 2w1
Lil bro : ISFP 9w1
Me: INTJ 5w4


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Xyte said:


> I'm curious how everyone knows other's personality types.... How do you know? Do you study them? Or have them take a test themselves or something?


I just observe their behaviour and try to figure out which functions they fit.

I did make my mum take the test though.


----------



## ann4 (Jul 28, 2015)

ExFx father
IxFJ mother
INTP older brother
INTJ me
INTP little brother


----------



## 12fingers (Oct 15, 2014)

Father - ISTJ
Mother - INFJ
Brother - ESTP 
Myself - INTJ


----------



## JusticeBreaker (Apr 29, 2015)

Father: INFP who likes to talk.
Mother: Prob ISTP, but lazy INTJ could do the trick too

Me: INTJ
Little sister: Seems ENFP to me


----------



## GoGirl786 (Aug 4, 2015)

Dad: INTJ
Mom: ISTJ
Brother: ISFJ
Sister: ESFP
Me:INTJ

My family gets along awesome.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Mother: ISTJ
Father: INTP
Brother: ESTP
Me: INTJ

Sucked for my bro being the only E in a house full of I's :tongue:


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

Mother: -SFJ
Father: ENTJ
Brother: I-FP
Sister: ESFP
Me: INTP


----------



## d.coybunny (Feb 3, 2014)

Brother: ENTJ (tested)
Sister: ENFJ (tested- but thought she was a ESXJ when I was new to typology. It might be really difficult to guess family members' types when you are starting out.)
Me: INTP (tested)
Mother: ISFJ (tested)
Father: ENTJ (won't take the test so this is just a guess)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Dad: INTJ
Mom: ISTJ
Me: INFP (only child)
Dad's parents: INTP, ISFP
Mom's parents: ISTJ, ISFJ


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad: INTP
Mom: ENTP
Me: ENTP
Sisters: ESFP, INFJ, ENTP


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Mom - INTJ
Dad - ESTJ
Me - ENTJ
Brother - ENTP


----------



## Glytch (Apr 8, 2015)

So many TJ fathers over here... 

Mother- ISFP
Father- Ambivert STJ
Grandmother- ESFP
Sister1- ESFP
Sister2- INTJ
Sister3- Ambivert SFJ
Sister4- ESFP
Me- INTP


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

Xyte said:


> I'm curious how everyone knows other's personality types.... How do you know? Do you study them? Or have them take a test themselves or something?


!! my mom is certified to give the test so she has tested almost everyone in our family!! even extended relatives


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

anyway
my mom is entp
her ex husband is isfj
they had my brother, an intp
my dad is entp
i am infp


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Dad xSTJ
Mom ISFJ
Brother ISTP
Me INTP


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Mom ESFJ
Dad INTJ
Sister INTJ
Me ENTP

being the only P in the family sucks... who's the one with trouble? Me.. who's the most irresponsible? Who else. Who's the most childish one?? You guessed it X_X


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

Mom: ISTJ 
Dad: ENTJ 

Me: ENTJ 
Sister: INFP 
Sister: ESFP (probably) 
Brother: ENFJ 
Brother: ENTP??


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ESTJ

Sister 1: ESFJ
Sister 2: ISFJ
Brother: ISTJ
Me: INTJ


Virtually everyone in my family is an S type. They are cool but I don't relate to them well. There are a few N types in my family though, 2 cousins: ENTP and INFP, and an uncle: INTP. My cousins and I are super close because we all can understand each other and feel no one else in the family gets us. 

My uncle is the black sheep amongst my mom's siblings. I have only been around him twice and in the brief conversations I had with him I could tell he is absolutely brilliant. Most of my aunts and uncles are college-educated but not very interesting to talk to. My INTP uncle is a truck driver who never graduated college but our few conversations were very deep and impacted me a great deal.


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

Mother: INFJ
Father: INTP 
Daughter 1: INFP
Daughter 2: INTP

[Stepfather: ENFP
Stepmother: ENTJ]*

*environmental data


----------



## Dafne (Aug 5, 2015)

malphigus said:


> Mom ESFJ
> Dad INTJ
> Sister INTJ
> Me ENTP
> ...


Hi! 
Hey why do you say you were the one with trouble, love? :0 
You know, my family is pretty similar, mom ESFJ/dad INTJ/me (the sister) INTJ/ brother IxTP. He turned out perfectly fine, got married and has a nice house and a good job. In my family the ones with trouble are precisely we J's... especially home girl here.


----------



## Rivulet (Oct 2, 2014)

ESTJ dad
ISFx mom
Girls from oldest to youngest: : INFP (me), ISFP, ENTJ, ISFJ, IxxJ, IxFJ, ISTJ, ENTP
Brothers: ISxJ, IxFx, ESxP, INTP, ISFJ, ISTJ, ESFP


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

My INFJ father and ISTJ mother produced INTJ and INFP daughters. The end, haha.


----------



## namyoonah (Jul 31, 2015)

Dad: INTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Brother: INFJ
Me: ENFP


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

@Xyte I studied my family.

Mother - ENFJ
Grandfather - ESTJ

and those are the only two that really apply. My roommate is ESFP.


----------

